# Self Storage Hurghada/El Gouna area



## movinghome

I'm off on my site visit 3rd-7th March. I will eventually have lots of books that I want to transport (some rare but probably only of interest to me!) and I feel I may as well make the most of the flight over by bringing over some of these books and storing them for 6 months. It will be only a large suitcase full of books at the most - are there any self-storage places where I could store them for 6 months?

Thanks!


----------



## Gounie

If you don't find any storage you could lend them to El Gouna library for six months:
El Gouna library


----------



## Biffy

Hi
I must admit if I had any books that were rare / maybe worth a penny - I might think twice about bringing them over.
My experience with books is that the climate doesn't do them a whole lot of favours - they seem to detriorate much more quickly than back in the UK.


----------



## SunshineBarley

movinghome said:


> I'm off on my site visit 3rd-7th March. I will eventually have lots of books that I want to transport (some rare but probably only of interest to me!) and I feel I may as well make the most of the flight over by bringing over some of these books and storing them for 6 months. It will be only a large suitcase full of books at the most - are there any self-storage places where I could store them for 6 months?
> 
> Thanks!


I would personally leave them back somewhere dark and cold as here they will fall apart with the heat - even Kindles dont fare that well in the heat ! 

And there is no guarantee that they will be where you left them ??


----------



## GM1

Unfortunately I am not in Hurghada, otherwise I could have kept it for you in my place.


----------



## movinghome

Thanks for the replies - I got someone to store them for me in the end. Interesting to know that the books (or the kindle!) don't keep that well. I needed to bring them across because one reason for chucking in my job and moving to Egypt was to give me time to read and use these books for research, so it would have been a bit redundant to have left them over in Europe. I will have to look into a way of keeping them - I may go to the library in El Gouna and see if they can offer any advice.


----------

